# G20 Which Side are you on?



## e19896 (Mar 21, 2009)

It has to be made clear as the hype and propaganda towards the G20 builds on both sides http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7955057.stm http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/03/423642.html we need to ask which side are we on?

Do we enjoy the spectacle of the spectacular of The Middle Class fighting the police, or do we keep raising the concerns of The Police State, that the state to some extent will allow such protesters there moment so they can increase the pressure upon The Working Class, from Climate Change to The Global Crises it is not the making of The Working Class, once again the greed and actions of The Middle Class have brought us here.

The protest over the next coming weeks has nothing to do with the injustice of our class, it has more to do with The Middle Class protecting and protesting to save there privilege, the state welcomes there protest in private as it is a means to practice and clamp down on the Working Class, and if we are asked at underclassrising which side are we are on it has to be made clear neither:


In the last weeks a report was made to parliament [https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/03/424120.html] into the abuse of police powers during the climate camp protests at Kingsnorth in 2008. The report [https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/03/424121.html] and accompanying video [https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/03/423345.html] documented systemic abuses of power including blanket stop and searches, arbitrary seizure of property, and a campaign of phycological intimidation which included sleep deprivation through helicopter overflying late into the night, mock night and dawn raids by tooled up riot police, and the infamous 'Flight of the Valkyries' incident.

Following the report the Kent Police voluntarily referred complaints about the actions of their officers to the Independent Police Complaints Commission [https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/03/424002.html].

David Howarth, Liberal Democrat Shadow Justice Secretary said [https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2008/08/406021.html
over-policing], “What happened at the Climate Camp was deeply disturbing and part of what seems to be a disturbing national trend. Political agendas have no place in policing."

The extent of political policing was further exposed the previous week the Guardian revealed that the police have been building up a database of thousands of political activists [https://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/03/423696.html] as well as harassing sympathetic journalists.

The police also began their annual summer propaganda offensive against protesters in the form of 'the summer of rage' in [http://publish.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/02/423055.html] which they began to lay the foundations to justify heavy handed suppression of the right to protest, and further attacks upon The Working Class:

Why the police riot (parts 1 - 8)
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/418797.html
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/419998.html
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/02/420982.html
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/02/421761.html
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/02/422077.html
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/02/422683.html
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/03/423404.html
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/media/2009/01//418801.pdf
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/media/2009/01//420000.pdf
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/media/2009/02//420984.pdf
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/media/2009/02//421762.pdf
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/media/2009/02//422079.pdf
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/media/2009/02//422685.pdf
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/media/2009/03//423405.pdf


Further links:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/mar/10/climate-camp-surveillance
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2009/m...nce-protesters-journalists-climate-kingsnorth


----------



## ajdown (Mar 21, 2009)

You forgot the third side - "Couldn't give a shit".


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 21, 2009)

Bit puzzled by the logic here. Why does middle class protest "increase pressure" on the working class?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, everybody should definitely reject G20 protests, because the state will use them as an excuse to clamp down on protests. And then where would we be? Er.

Also *OH NOEZ TEH MIDDLE CLASSES*


----------



## ajdown (Mar 21, 2009)

What is this 'class fixation' anyway?

I just see three classes.

1) Unemployed/unemployable.
2) Those that work for a living
3) Those that get paid far too much for a living - footballers, celebrities etc.

I fit in (2) therefore I must be working class *shrug*


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 21, 2009)

If I'm correctly reading the tea-leaves about the direction the G20 is going, they'll be proposing to beef up the IMF as a safety net for countries whose economies have been fucked up by neo-liberal policies. That in turn means that the 'solution' will be to ram even more neo-liberal policies down the victims throats by means of IMF structural adjustment (possibly re-branded, but essentially the same old shit) The only people who ever come out ahead in those circumstances are tiny elites as far as I know, because such policies invariably act to transfer wealth to those elites at the expense of everybody else. Hence, it would seem to me that middle class and working class interests are extremely similar in respect of the likely outcome of the G20's deliberations. Both get fucked over by austerity policies aimed at maintaining investor profits.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm on the side of Peace and Quiet, and not on the side of "alienated youth" dressed in carefully chosen fashonable clothes trying to provoke a rammy with the police which will inevitably result in injuries. They're not all toffs, but enough of them are. 

I have worked out, thanks in part to reading accounts in this forum, that these "alienated youths" have a grievance about capitalism and the effects of globalisation on the oppressed peoples of the world, which motivates them take time out to travel to speak on behalf of the said oppressed masses who I hope are suitably grateful for the attention. 

Which is all very nice but I am convinced that most of what this is about is just Showing Off, and in particular the boys showing off to the girls who are daft enough to tag along. A Spectacle, as the original poster pointed out, but one that hurts people.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 21, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE FUN


----------



## e19896 (Mar 21, 2009)

Come on, be frank when the toy Town Anarchist have done throwing their tantrums and the g20 lot have gone home, shall we wake on the day of the new dawn? of course not. What i need to ask is what all the protest is going to acheive, an honest question, and for those who say we do not hold a solution: 

Anarchy is a word that comes from the Greek, and signifies, strictly speaking, "without government": the state of a people without any constituted authority.

    Before such an organization had begun to be considered possible and desirable by a whole class of thinkers, so as to be taken as the aim of a movement (which has now become one of the most important factors in modern social warfare), the word "anarchy" was used universally in the sense of disorder and confusion, and it is still adopted in that sense by the ignorant and by adversaries interested in distorting the truth.

    We shall not enter into philological discussions, for the question is not philological but historical. The common interpretation of the word does not misconceive its true etymological signification, but is derived from it, owing to the prejudice that government must be a necessity of the organization of social life, and that consequently a society without government must be given up to disorder, and oscillate between the unbridled dominion of some and the blind vengeance of others.

    The existence of this prejudice and its influence on the meaning that the public has given to the word is easily explained.

    Man, like all living beings, adapts himself to the conditions in which he lives, and transmits by inheritance his acquired habits. Thus, being born and having lived in bondage, being the descendant of a long line of slaves, man, when he began to think, believed that slavery was an essential condition of life, and liberty seemed to him impossible. In like manner, the workman, forced for centuries to depend upon the goodwill of his employer for work, that is, for bread, and accustomed to see his own life at the disposal of those who possess the land and capital, has ended in believing that it is his master who gives him food, and asks ingenuously how it would be possible to live, if there were no master over him? 

More http://www.greenjacker.co.uk/ and did people just read and not go look at the links given i think so, oh how easy is it for you lot to sit in your fucking armchairs and slate others for lack of thought,have you not even botherd to think further than your own self fucking interest, i a have feeling this just might be.

Indeed plagiarised all to easy to say this bullshit ain't it, when the anarchists and others have been plagarising our class for years, then when we turn it back onto you lot, you all begin to spit out your dummies, now run along please back to Mommey and Daddy will you not dear Tabbatha and Tarquin.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 21, 2009)

Nope, still don't get it. 

I've read the links (or at least looked to see if the argument might be there anywhere), but I still don't see how middle class involvement in mass demonstrations is detrimental to working class interests. 

Could you possibly spell it out a bit more?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Mar 21, 2009)

e19896 said:


> It has to be made clear as the hype and propaganda towards the G20 builds on both sides http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7955057.stm http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/03/423642.html we need to ask which side are we on?
> 
> Do we enjoy the spectacle of the spectacular of The Middle Class fighting the police, or do we keep raising the concerns of The Police State, that the state to some extent will allow such protesters there moment so they can increase the pressure upon The Working Class, from Climate Change to The Global Crises it is not the making of The Working Class, once again the greed and actions of The Middle Class have brought us here.
> 
> ...



I'm sure your heart's in the right place - but I'm not going to read a thread who's OP has 27 links in it. FFS!


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Is is about the US dollar ceasing to become the world's reserve currency as both Russia and China have suggested?

Max Keiser thinks that the US would go to WW3 to prevent that.


----------



## Raw SslaC (Mar 21, 2009)

e19896 said:


> It has to be made clear as the hype and propaganda towards the G20 builds on both sides http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7955057.stm http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/03/423642.html we need to ask which side are we on?
> 
> Do we enjoy the spectacle of the spectacular of The Middle Class fighting the police, or do we keep raising the concerns of The Police State, that the state to some extent will allow such protesters there moment so they can increase the pressure upon The Working Class, from Climate Change to The Global Crises it is not the making of The Working Class, once again the greed and actions of The Middle Class have brought us here.
> 
> ...



Why don't you give it a rest you muppet. Anyone that writes about "The Working Class" must be some sort of retard. 

From your website "urban architectural bucolic landscapes & other abstract photography" -- you wot?!!


----------



## e19896 (Mar 21, 2009)

Raw SslaC said:


> Why don't you give it a rest you muppet. Anyone that writes about "The Working Class" must be some sort of retard.
> 
> From your website "urban architectural bucolic landscapes & other abstract photography" -- you wot?!!



any person calls the working class a retard must be a muppet, go riot with the police then ask mother and farther to bail you out..

did you bother to look at the web page? oh just make the crass asumption you muppet?


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 21, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Indeed plagiarised all to easy to say this bullshit ain't it, when the anarchists and others have been plagarising our class for years, then when we turn it back onto you lot, you all begin to spit out your dummies, now run along please back to Mommey and Daddy will you not dear Tabbatha and Tarquin.




Do you work in a job that qualifies you as working class, or are you just claiming to be working class by virtue of inheritance and thereby keeping Britain the last stronghold of feudalism?


----------



## cesare (Mar 21, 2009)

enumbers, it does seem that you draw some fairly arbitrary lines re class. And in doing so, potentially alienate a lot of people including people that you'd probably consider working class yourself.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2009)

cesare said:


> enumbers, it does seem that you draw some fairly arbitrary lines re class. And in doing so, potentially alienate a lot of people including people that you'd probably consider working class yourself.



^This. I've done summit mobilisation stuff in the past and the people involved were not middle class, nor were they working class. They were on my side and they were willing to put themselves at risk to try and make a stand against something they saw as fundamentally wrong. What's more, they were willing to look out for their own and to be a part of a better way of getting things done. In short I didn't give a fuck what class they were, it didn't make a blind bit of difference to me who their parents were or how they kept the wolf from the door. I judge people but what I see of them, not what the taxman sees of them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2009)

Fullyplumped said:


> I'm on the side of Peace and Quiet, and not on the side of "alienated youth" dressed in carefully chosen fashonable clothes trying to provoke a rammy with the police which will inevitably result in injuries. They're not all toffs, but enough of them are.



Not everyone in this world has the luxury of peace and quiet you know. The people attending the G20 summit could take huge steps towards rectifying this situation, but in reality they will do the opposite, just like they always do. The rich will fuck over the poor to make themselves richer. Are you really more upset about a few people (let's leave aside issues of who you think they are, besides to say that they're not all as fashion conscious as you might think) making a bit of a fuss and trying to make life a wee bit difficult for a bunch of world leaders than about the state this world is in and how the people with the lion's share of the power and resources repeatedly do nothing to change it?



> Which is all very nice but I am convinced that most of what this is about is just Showing Off, and in particular the boys showing off to the girls who are daft enough to tag along. A Spectacle, as the original poster pointed out, but one that hurts people.



Convinced based on what? The papers? The internet? Or have you actually gone and had a chat with some of these people? Given your deeply suspect attitude that any females present will merely be 'tagging along' after their alpha-male overlords you might not find such an encounter particualrly pleasant on an ideological level but I think you might learn something nevertheless.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Come on, be frank when the toy Town Anarchist have done throwing their tantrums and the g20 lot have gone home, shall we wake on the day of the new dawn? of course not. What i need to ask is what all the protest is going to acheive, an honest question, and for those who say we do not hold a solution:
> 
> Anarchy is a word that comes from the Greek, and signifies, strictly speaking, "without government": the state of a people without any constituted authority.
> 
> ...



Can I sit in my fucking armchair and slate you for lack of grammar?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 22, 2009)

Fullyplumped is just a particularly repellent nuLabour loyalist and troll. 

Its trolling MO is to be so insufferably smug and complacent as to cause involuntary projectile vomiting.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 22, 2009)

I've no idea what e-numbers is on about though, but I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Mar 22, 2009)

I on the side of anyone who wants to base our society on community interests, guided by values of solidarity, sympathy and concern for others.

Which certainly isn't the police or the G20 leaders.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2009)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Fullyplumped is just a particularly repellent nuLabour loyalist and troll.
> 
> Its trolling MO is to be so insufferably smug and complacent as to cause involuntary projectile vomiting.



He doesn't appear in my mental database of irritating U75 trolls (ajdown, alright etc) but that's probably because he's too boring to stick in my mind for very long


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 22, 2009)

Fullyplumped said:


> Which is all very nice but I am convinced that most of what this is about is just Showing Off, and in particular the boys showing off to the girls who are daft enough to tag along. A Spectacle, as the original poster pointed out, but one that hurts people.



The crusties just dress like that to get girls.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Why the police riot (parts 1 - 8)
> http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/418797.html
> http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/419998.html
> http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/02/420982.html
> ...


And that link attack is precisely how *not* to get people interested and involved.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 22, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Can I sit in my fucking armchair and slate you for lack of grammar?



You said what you feel your point is, but i do not agree the following is nicked from Ian Bone

SPEAKERS AT TUC RALLY…….ZZZZZZZZZZ!

# Global Call to Action Against Poverty (GCAP) Co-chair Kumi Naidoo
# International Trade Union Confederation President Sharan Burrow
# Brendan Barber, TUC General Secretary
# Global justice author Susan George,
# Mary Turner, President of the GMB
# Environmentalist Tony Juniper
# Derek Simpson, UNITE Joint General Secretary
# Tony Woodley, UNITE Joint General Secretary
# Global justice campaigner, Mary Lou Malig, from Focus on the Global South


Nither do i desire to goto an organised riot on there terms, spend a day with the of Dear Tabbatha and Tarquin, informing me how wrong my life is, that skip raiding is realy Wadical and Cool Man, been there done chnaged nothing come home feeling deflated, alone isolated and full of guilt for being working class, there is so many times you bang your head upon the wall and then wonder about why you are in pain, i know the reply to this and do ask is your protest even one step towords the change the world needs of course not, now working towords makeing the middle class history just might be the grate leap forword, but as Billy Brag so rightly put it,

It may have been camelot for jack and jacqueline
But on the che guevara highway filling up with gasoline
Fidel castros brother spies a rich lady whos crying
Over luxurys disappointment
So he walks over and hes trying
To sympathise with her but he thinks that he should warn her
That the third world is just around the corner

In the soviet union a scientist is blinded
By the resumption of nuclear testing and he is reminded
That dr robert oppenheimers optimism fell
At the first hurdle

In the cheese pavilion and the only noise I hear
Is the sound of someone stacking chairs
And mopping up spilt beer
And someone asking questions and basking in the light
Of the fifteen fame filled minutes of the fanzine writer

Mixing pop and politics he asks me what the use is
I offer him embarrassment and my usual excuses
While looking down the corridor
Out to where the van is waiting
Im looking for the great leap forwards

Jumble sales are organised and pamphlets have been posted
Even after closing time theres still parties to be hosted
You can be active with the activists
Or sleep in with the sleepers
While youre waiting for the great leap forwards

One leap forward, two leaps back
Will politics get me the sack?

Here comes the future and you cant run from it
If youve got a blacklist I want to be on it

Its a mighty long way down rock n roll
From top of the pops to drawing the dole

If no one seems to understand
Start your own revolution and cut out the middleman

In a perfect world wed all sing in tune
But this is reality so give me some room

So join the struggle while you may
The revolution is just a t-shirt away
Waiting for the great leap forwards

One is still waiteing.


----------



## Zachor (Mar 22, 2009)

ajdown said:


> You forgot the third side - "Couldn't give a shit".



My view isn't as definite as yours.  I see good and faults on both sides on this one.  

I dislike the bloated plutocrats just as much as the soap dodgers.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2009)

Fullyplumped said:


> I'm on the side of Peace and Quiet, and not on the side of "alienated youth" dressed in carefully chosen fashonable clothes trying to provoke a rammy with the police which will inevitably result in injuries. They're not all toffs, but enough of them are.
> 
> I have worked out, thanks in part to reading accounts in this forum, that these "alienated youths" have a grievance about capitalism and the effects of globalisation on the oppressed peoples of the world, which motivates them take time out to travel to speak on behalf of the said oppressed masses who I hope are suitably grateful for the attention.
> 
> Which is all very nice but I am convinced that most of what this is about is just Showing Off, and in particular the boys showing off to the girls who are daft enough to tag along. A Spectacle, as the original poster pointed out, but one that hurts people.




Oh fuck off stoogey.

People are rightfully angry becasue all our futures have been spunked on pumping up an unsustainable boom which served meerely to furhter enrich the already obscenely wealthy. And this act of grand larceny was willingly aided and abbetted by the political party you so slavishly defend and promote.

I pretty sure that a large  mob descending on the banks to vent their  anger would chime with the feelings are many many people way beyond the usual lefty activist suspects - and thats exactly why I'm going.


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> Oh fuck off stoogey.
> 
> People are rightfully angry becasue all our futures have been spunked on pumping up an unsustainable boom which served meerely to furhter enrich the already obscenely wealthy. And this act of grand larceny was willingly aided and abbetted by the political party you so slavishly defend and promote.
> 
> I pretty sure that a large  mob descending on the banks to vent their  anger would chime with the feelings are many many people way beyond the usual lefty activist suspects - and thats exactly why I'm going.



It's comments like yours that make me grateful that our banking system didn't fail.  I'm not too sure what you are trying to accomplish, but good luck trying to relieve some of your anger.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> You said what you feel your point is, but i do not agree the following is nicked from Ian Bone
> 
> SPEAKERS AT TUC RALLY…….ZZZZZZZZZZ!
> 
> ...




Yeah lets do nothing - that'll show em.

And lets pour scorn on anyone who is doing somehting becasue then the scales will fall from the eyes of the working classes in the blaze of your ideological purity. Or something ...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> It's comments like yours that make me grateful that our banking system didn't fail.  I'm not too sure what you are trying to accomplish, but good luck trying to relieve some of your anger.



uh huh - so which bits dont you agree with?

That we haven't all been fucked up the arse by robber bankers?

That we shouldn't be angry about this?

Do you think we should stand by whilst they try to return to business/fraud as usual -having transferred all the losses to us?


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> uh huh - so which bits dont you agree with?
> 
> That we haven't all been fucked up the arse by robber bankers?
> 
> ...



huh?  Where did I say any of those things?

I only said that I was glad that we don't have the same financial problems as you and others have with a failing/failed banking system.

Since I have no way to experience the anger, sense of betrayal and all those other emotions that you are feeling, I have a question.  Why isn't the government part of your list of people to dispise?  Aren't they the ones who made it legal for your banks and financial systems to act in this way?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 22, 2009)

Who on earth says they're not?


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 22, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Who on earth says they're not?



Agreed.

Somehow I don't think the very people who deregulated the financial system, to the point where a crisis like our present one became possible, will be on anyone's Christmas card list any time soon.

Aside from the lists of those who continue to pocket enormous salaries and bonuses, obviously.


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 22, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Who on earth says they're not?



When I read 





> People are rightfully angry becasue all our futures have been spunked on pumping up an unsustainable boom which served meerely to furhter enrich the already obscenely wealthy. And this act of grand larceny was willingly aided and abbetted by the political party you so slavishly defend and promote.
> 
> I pretty sure that a large mob descending on the banks to vent their anger would chime with the feelings are many many people way beyond the usual lefty activist suspects - and thats exactly why I'm going.


, I was drawn to the amount of anger.

I was just curious if he was equally angry at the government and what he was going to do about that.  It's quite possible that by stomping around the financial section will help him and was wondering if stomping around the pariliment buildings was on his list of things to do.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 22, 2009)

Raw SslaC said:


> Why don't you give it a rest you muppet. Anyone that writes about "The Working Class" must be some sort of retard.
> 
> From your website "urban architectural bucolic landscapes & other abstract photography" -- you wot?!!




But you specifically mention the 'working class' in your posts regarding No Borders......with a domestic and international context!


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 22, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> When I read , I was drawn to the amount of anger.
> 
> I was just curious if he was equally angry at the government and what he was going to do about that.  It's quite possible that by stomping around the financial section will help him and was wondering if stomping around the pariliment buildings was on his list of things to do.



You actually explicitly said that the government *wasn't* on KT's list of targets - you didn't enquire if it was. As far as i can see KT specifically targetted a political party/process in his post anyway.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 22, 2009)

God you're boring enumbers.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 22, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> God you're boring enumbers.



Just as boring as The Middle Class:



Fictionist said:


> But you specifically mention the 'working class' in your posts regarding No Borders......with a domestic and international context!



One is also confused as these wadicals, you state your corner and they become all upset, ha but he called me names nasty horrible working class type, had something to say..

It seems they can not deal with any amount of critique, thought from there mantra etc, and one of those who is active in organising the G20 counter protest got caught with there hands down the knickers of one of there students when they was teaching at Sheffield Hallam University, was asked to leave said Sheffield Hallam University..



> “The majority of protest groups have promised to demonstrate peacefully, but there are fears anarchist and hardcore anti-capitalists from Britain and abroad will try to fight police in pitched battles reminiscent of the anarchist riots of the late 1990s which caused millions of pounds of damage. [...] One organiser is believed to be a senior lecturer at the University of East London.”



He being the former one from  Sheffield Hallam University, Christ you could not make up this shit it already there


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 22, 2009)

The phrase 'couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery' springs immediately to mind.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> one of those who is active in organising the G20 counter protest got caught with there hands down the knickers of one of there students when they was teaching at Sheffield Hallam University, was asked to leave said Sheffield Hallam University..
> 
> 
> 
> He being the former one from  Sheffield Hallam University, Christ you could not make up this shit it already there



I do hope, given that the English libel laws apply not just to someone being named, but also to anyone who can be clearly identified as the result of an allegation being made about them, you have some proper evidence to substantiate this, enumbers.

Not so much for your sake, I don't really care if the person in question were to sue you, but in case they were to sue this site or its editor.

I'd tread a little more carefully when making accusations of improper behaviour, if I were you.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> I do hope, given that the English libel laws apply not just to someone being named, but also to anyone who can be clearly identified as the result of an allegation being made about them, you have some proper evidence to substantiate this, enumbers.
> 
> Not so much for your sake, I don't really care if the person in question were to sue you, but in case they were to sue this site or its editor.
> 
> I'd tread a little more carefully when making accusations of improper behaviour, if I were you.



All true mind you, been siting on this one for the right time, there is nothing there that is not true, let them sue me i aint worth shit.. I doubt they will sue
this site or its editor as they would have to prove it wrong, of this one is shure they can not, and these are the kinda people involved?


----------



## winjer (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> It seems they can not deal with any amount of critique, thought from there mantra etc, and one of those who is active in organising the G20 counter protest got caught with there hands down the knickers of one of there students when they was teaching at Sheffield Hallam University, was asked to leave said Sheffield Hallam University.


What year?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> huh?  Where did I say any of those things?
> 
> I only said that I was glad that we don't have the same financial problems as you and others have with a failing/failed banking system.
> 
> Since I have no way to experience the anger, sense of betrayal and all those other emotions that you are feeling, I have a question.  Why isn't the government part of your list of people to dispise?  Aren't they the ones who made it legal for your banks and financial systems to act in this way?




The government provide the vaseline to help the bankers to fuck us up the arse. The city of london is very much the heart of the beast though.

We may be at cross purposes - Are you not in the UK? 
I understood your post to be implying that you wouldn't go on the protest unjustifiably angry people  would be on it. Apols if I misunderstood.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> All true mind you, been siting on this one for the right time, there is nothing there that is not true, let them sue me i aint worth shit.. I doubt they will sue
> this site or its editor as they would have to prove it wrong, of this one is shure they can not, and these are the kinda people involved?



Its a statistical probablity that they'll be a few rapists and nonces on the demo as well - and they'll be a few shopping in your local supermarket and next time you get on train. 
In fact they'll be sex criminnals of varous stripes who've bought Das Capital and Class War in the past - therefore undermining everything written in them obviously.


----------



## smokedout (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> and one of those who is active in organising the G20 counter protest got caught with there hands down the knickers of one of there students when they was teaching at Sheffield Hallam University, was asked to leave said Sheffield Hallam University..



you mean he had sex 

im shocked, he should never be allowed near the anarchist movement again


----------



## Garcia Lorca (Mar 22, 2009)

to be expected from the police on internet forums. 

"They have cancelled all training, staff safety, courses and AL. It sucks. our shift numbers are rock bottom anyway.

Not a good time to be one of the 'normal' people and a victim "

and from the policespecials ... 

"A string of some rather stupid comments removed. For goodness' sake remember where you are and who might be reading. "

looks like i got there a bit too late to see the police comments.. the police seem to be (again) provoking any "riot" ahead of the protest. all of the wording is used again, to make the protester look bad before the protests have begun.

I hope theres some "NORMAL" people on the protest. 
;


----------



## free spirit (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> The government provide the vaseline to help the bankers to fuck us up the arse. The city of london is very much the heart of the beast though.
> 
> We may be at cross purposes - *Are you not in the UK? *
> I understood your post to be implying that you wouldn't go on the protest unjustifiably angry people  would be on it. Apols if I misunderstood.


the clue would be in spring-peeper's location bit... ie canada


----------



## sonny61 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well I am going to be watching it on telly.
Watching the mainly middle class protesters, against the mainly working class police.
 Then we can look forward to threads on here, complaining of police brutality, and asking for support for those arrested.

Those who go intent on trouble, should be charged with riot, which carries a ten year sentence.
If some find themselves inside, it will be for many of them, the first time they have ever mixed with the working classes.

Meanwhile, the G20 will have gone ahead, with the protesters not having the slightest affect on any decisions made.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 22, 2009)

sonny61 said:


> Well I am going to be watching it on telly.
> Watching the mainly middle class protesters, against the mainly working class police.
> Then we can look forward to threads on here, complaining of police brutality, and asking for support for those arrested.
> 
> ...



Obviously you have some magical crystal ball, which allows you full access to the entire plans, strategies, thoughts and feelings of the protesters, the doughnut munchers and their political masters in order to come out with such comments.

Sire, I bow to thine most incredible omniscience.

Pillock.


----------



## sonny61 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Obviously you have some magical crystal ball, which allows you full access to the entire plans, strategies, thoughts and feelings of the protesters, the doughnut munchers and their political masters in order to come out with such comments.
> 
> Sire, I bow to thine most incredible omniscience.
> 
> Pillock.



I am talking about those intent on trouble with the police, bit obvious really.


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 22, 2009)

sonny61 said:


> I am talking about those intent on trouble with the police, bit obvious really.



Funny that, but aside from the doughnut munchers and the mainstream, corporate press, I haven't heard any talk of starting any riots, deliberately or otherwise, either from people I know or on the grapevine. No definite statements and no private whispers either, nothing.

There'll be quite enough for us to do already, what with all that's planned already, so I don't see us finding the time (or having the inclination, to be honest) to be going out intent on starting a riot for no reason.


----------



## yield (Mar 22, 2009)

sonny made the same comment on a poll tax demo thread from last year.



sonny61 said:


> What a bunch of brave people you all were, chasing ten coppers and then getting ran when they got a few to many for your liking.
> The vast majority of working class people there were the police, whom I am sure are hated by the mainly middle class professional demonstrators.
> 
> After this great victory, remind me again, who won the next election and stayed in power?


----------



## sonny61 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Funny that, but aside from the doughnut munchers and the mainstream, corporate press, I haven't heard any talk of starting any riots, deliberately or otherwise, either from people I know or on the grapevine. No definite statements and no private whispers either, nothing.
> 
> There'll be quite enough for us to do already, what with all that's planned already, so I don't see us finding the time (or having the inclination, to be honest) to be going out intent on starting a riot for no reason.



I have no problem with protests, as long as they stay within the law.
I am sure you are aware that there are some intent on trouble with the forces of law and order.
It those who should feel the full weight of the law.


----------



## sonny61 (Mar 22, 2009)

yield said:


> sonny made the same comment on a poll tax demo thread from last year.



And?


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 22, 2009)

sonny61 said:


> I have no problem with protests, as long as they stay within the law.
> I am sure you are aware that there are some intent on trouble with the forces of law and order.
> It those who should feel the full weight of the law.



Sorry, no can do.

I'm not advocating rioting at all, and I haven't heard anyone within the activist community doing so either, be it in public or private, but sometimes you have to bend or even break the rules to get the job done and, if needs be, there will be people on hand to do that.

I don't want violence, I haven't heard any of my friends and colleagues say they do either, but at the same time direct action protests, even the non-violent ones which I personally prefer, often involve a certain measure of law-breaking and I have no problem with that.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 22, 2009)

Come on now Tabbatha and Tarquin move on, Tabbatha to nasty Police Man but mother says you are as she throws her dummy out, and meanwhile Tarquin has another tantrum, because he was not allowed to be a spoilt brat, as the nasty police man gives the soap dodgers some soap, ha but but man that is totely out of order man more bullshit from Tarquin.

On the phone latter oh Mother it was a riot..


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Come on now Tabbatha and Tarquin move on, Tabbatha to nasty Police Man but mother says you are as she throws her dummy out, and meanwhile Tarquin has another tantrum, because he was not allowed to be a spoilt brat, as the nasty police man gives the soap dodgers some soap, ha but but man that is totely out of order man more bullshit from Tarquin.
> 
> On the phone latter oh Mother it was a riot..




Its like some incoherent, bitter,  pissed up, sad case  shouting angry nonsense. 

Go away you silly person.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Come on now Tabbatha and Tarquin move on, Tabbatha to nasty Police Man but mother says you are as she throws her dummy out, and meanwhile Tarquin has another tantrum, because he was not allowed to be a spoilt brat, as the nasty police man gives the soap dodgers some soap, ha but but man that is totely out of order man more bullshit from Tarquin.
> 
> On the phone latter oh Mother it was a riot..



Saying the same thing on more than one thread doesn't mean it makes any more sense.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2009)

yield said:


> sonny made the same comment on a poll tax demo thread from last year.



Hes been here 2.5 years and made 93 posts - a lurker who only posts to slag off activists, protestors and anti-fascists. Copper? Fash? R wing journo? Tory party minion? Certianly a sad sack.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaka Tim said:


> Its like some incoherent, bitter,  pissed up, sad case  shouting angry nonsense.
> 
> Go away you silly person.



what is your real name Tabbatha or Tarquin, biiter mines a pint..


----------



## e19896 (Mar 22, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Saying the same thing on more than one thread doesn't mean it makes any more sense.



Nither dose haveing a protest over something you are not going to change..


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Nither dose haveing a protest over something you are not going to change..



As said by _every spoilering person ever about every protest ever_. I note you've not addressed the questions about the point of this thread either (see page 1).


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 22, 2009)

e19896 said:


> what is your real name Tabbatha or Tarquin, biiter mines a pint..



give it a fucking rest


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry to be difficult, but I still haven't the faintest idea what the logic of this statement is: 






			
				enumbers said:
			
		

> Do we enjoy the spectacle of the spectacular of The Middle Class fighting the police, or do we keep raising the concerns of The Police State, that the state to some extent will allow such protesters there moment so they can increase the pressure upon The Working Class, from Climate Change to The Global Crises it is not the making of The Working Class, once again the greed and actions of The Middle Class have brought us here.



Could you possibly spell it out a little more clearly for the hard of understanding?


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Mar 22, 2009)

The G20 has no mandate. The US Decleration of Independence reminds us we have a DUTY to overthrow tyranny.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 23, 2009)

e19896 said:


> what is your real name Tabbatha or Tarquin, biiter mines a pint..



Oh - are we playing prole-lier than thou?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2009)

I have now been convinced that class is determined by first name, and not by relationship to capital and the MoP as I had previously believed.


----------



## smokedout (Mar 23, 2009)

winjer said:


> What year?



are you going to answer this enumbers


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I have now been convinced that class is determined by first name, and not by relationship to capital and the MoP as I had previously believed.



Im thinking that Kaka Tarquin has a nice ring to it. 

Anyway must dash - I have to meet my trust fund manager and then attend a yougart weaving workshop.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Mar 23, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Do we enjoy the spectacle of the spectacular



Wot?


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 23, 2009)

One wonders if _anyone_ apart from enumbers is on his side.  He's clearly as anti-protests as any Labourite drone or braindead rightist, but he's definitely against them as well.  Is he an army of one, doomed to failure but seeing himself as a lone wolf, with all the tragedy of self-delusion that implies, or does he have a hidden posse of like-minded individuals?  Perhaps he's the voice, the spokesperson, presumably because he's the most literate one and the best able to explain their complex dogma of misanthropy.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 23, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> One wonders if _anyone_ apart from enumbers is on his side. He's clearly as anti-protests as any Labourite drone or braindead rightist, but he's definitely against them as well. Is he an army of one, doomed to failure but seeing himself as a lone wolf, with all the tragedy of self-delusion that implies, or does he have a hidden posse of like-minded individuals? Perhaps he's the voice, the spokesperson, presumably because he's the most literate one and the best able to explain their complex dogma of misanthropy.


 
I thought it was a girl.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 23, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I thought it was a girl.




Possibly.  They used to post as Mosaz or something like that which I always assumed was radical-speak for Moses, and thus was male.  But they might not be.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> One wonders if _anyone_ apart from enumbers is on his side.  He's clearly as anti-protests as any Labourite drone or braindead rightist, but he's definitely against them as well.  Is he an army of one, doomed to failure but seeing himself as a lone wolf, with all the tragedy of self-delusion that implies, or does he have a hidden posse of like-minded individuals?  Perhaps he's the voice, the spokesperson, presumably because he's the most literate one and the best able to explain their complex dogma of misanthropy.



One climate change activist, who has been arrested on numerous protests, said yesterday: "With so much media attention and so many world leaders coming to town next week I can guarantee there will be all sorts of groups looking to perform an array of exciting direct action stunts. 

Time again we are told it is divisive crap, to bring forward at this time of the global crises, concern over climate change, the issue of The Middle Class. We are openly classist, not because we are having a temper tantrum, being naughty children, rebelling against The protest over G20 for the sake of it, neither are we seeking attention.

We might have the same concerns, and issues of those involved in The G20 protest, but feel there is more direct action we can take within our locality, for us there seems to very little, no point in taking part of finding a common path with the likes of those involved in what we feel is a utopian and somewhat crass protest.

As has been said it is nothing but a stunt, in all of The Hype we have not read any serious alternatives towards the everyday problem of capitalism, just the need to protest what seems to us for the sake of it, we have been there on such protest and to be frank wish we had not waisted our time in trying to engage or work the middle class involved.

It might be all to easy for us to sit in our little meetings, plagiarise some of our content, spend time writing a cretquie on all of this, then face the bile spewing from the mouths of those involved, telling us we must engage and find common unity.

There is no  common unity we have with The Middle Class, there will never be any, we dislike the stretchers of capitalism such as the G20, The Police as much they might do, but we do feel our time our energy is far better spent in giving them a kick.

Agreed it might seem we are just a bunch of extrema head bangers, to place ourself s against The G2O protest, and when we are asked which side are we on, it is simple the side of The Working Class, with so much media attention upon what you are planning, do you not feel you have wasted another opportunity to place anarchism into the conversation? Because we feel once again another opportunity has been waisted, and this is the real shame.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 23, 2009)

No definitely male.  

Also, enumbers, you were active in campaigning against the G8 in 2005, what has changed, and what proposals do you have for the future of your pro-working class movement?  I note that your work in Sheffield doesn't appear to be engaging with the working classes especially.  Are there many others involved in underclassrising?


----------



## cesare (Mar 23, 2009)

It would be quite amusing if the OB turned out in force, and no-one showed up.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> No definitely male.
> 
> Also, enumbers, you were active in campaigning against the G8 in 2005, what has changed, and what proposals do you have for the future of your pro-working class movement?  I note that your work in Sheffield doesn't appear to be engaging with the working classes especially.  Are there many others involved in underclassrising?



Our work dose not engage with the working class, how crass an asumption, yes was was involved in 2005, a lot has changed, we gave common ground towords the Middle Class, and once again come away shafted, this was the formation of underclassrising the project and this is not about our gang is bigger than your gang bullshit, we will not enagage is such a wasted debate as this.

underclassrising was born from our desire to go back where we fealt we had an impact, as said we take direct action in our locality, hopefully we inspire inform and agitate, we aint saying we are a solutution, but as has been said would it not be grate if the old bill turned up in force and nothing was happening, we have done this and it worked..


----------



## cesare (Mar 23, 2009)

Or if everyone showed up elsewhere instead.

Or if everyone just stood there really quietly with no banners or anything. Just standing there. 

Or if everyone took a pack of 6 doughnuts as a present


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 23, 2009)

So, enumbers is saying that any protests would be:

1. Mainly manned by the m/c
2. Pointless
3. Bad for the w/c because the m/c protestors would cause loads of damage and fuss and nonsence, leading to the OB and govt clamping down on the freedoms of the w/c in the future
4. The m/c are, obviously, very, very bad people.


----------



## Zhelezniakov (Mar 23, 2009)

enumbers is a devotee of "working class" former British army intelligence officer Andy Anderson, although the irony has been rather lost on enumbers and his mates. Mr Anderson, a divisive figure, certainly in later life, is now pushing up the daisies.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 23, 2009)

Who?

The ongoing soap opera of Sheffield's anarchist movement should be on TV...


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

Zhelezniakov said:


> enumbers is a devotee of "working class" former British army intelligence officer Andy Anderson, although the irony has been rather lost on enumbers and his mates. Mr Anderson, a divisive figure, certainly in later life, is now pushing up the daisies.



The Enemy is Middle Class has some fair points, and in need of a re writing, we would not disagree but read in context of today struggles for the working class it needs an update, because we agree with the fact that The enemy is Middle Class, dose not lead to your crass assumptions and misinformation dose it?

Mr Anderson, a divisive figure, certainly in later life, is now pushing up the daisies, and your point being? of course he was, as he asked and we will continue to ask show us the fucking rule book of Anarchism, like him we have nothing in common with The Middle Class, as Andy rightly said there not the friend of the working class but the enemy within the working class, and haveing made the effort to work with them, his argument to be frank has proven to be all but right..


----------



## Zhelezniakov (Mar 23, 2009)

My point being that Mr Anderson was a divisive figure, as are you.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

Zhelezniakov said:


> My point being that Mr Anderson was a divisive figure, as are you.



So we do not agree with The Anarchist Central Commite, we raise the issue of what point of The G20 Protest, and we become divisive, in what context?

Is not Anarchism haveing self free will and thought?


----------



## Zhelezniakov (Mar 23, 2009)

In the context of Sheffild.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

Zhelezniakov said:


> In the context of Sheffild.



Still no reply, and just prove the point in the context of Sheffield, from 2005 to date, the only thing we have done is take images of protest actions, and a few meeting hardley fucking divisive is it?

Oh yes an posted content on indymedia that is often disgreed with, but then another arguement is that one, so ill ask again other than Sheffield in what context?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 23, 2009)

You're barking


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> You're barking




Ill ask you to qualify that comment please, or another way do you have the medical qualifications to make such a crass assumption?

So one is barking what because i disagree, keep up the disinformation..


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 23, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Our work dose not engage with the working class, how crass an asumption, yes was was involved in 2005, a lot has changed, we gave common ground towords the Middle Class, and once again come away shafted, this was the formation of underclassrising the project and this is not about our gang is bigger than your gang bullshit, we will not enagage is such a wasted debate as this.
> 
> underclassrising was born from our desire to go back where we fealt we had an impact, as said we take direct action in our locality, hopefully we inspire inform and agitate, we aint saying we are a solutution, but as has been said would it not be grate if the old bill turned up in force and nothing was happening, we have done this and it worked..




Fair enough.  Just you and a couple of others against the world, no shame there.  Just can't find anything that shows that anyone gives a damn.  There are more working class people on here who disagree with you than there are working class people anywhere who seem to agree with you.

I have to say though, i like your UE work.  And underclassrising is a better website than pretentiousartist was.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 23, 2009)

There is no anarchist rule book but working for the state as an intelligence officer is generally regarded as a bit off.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> Fair enough.  Just you and a couple of others against the world, no shame there.  Just can't find anything that shows that anyone gives a damn.  There are more working class people on here who disagree with you than there are working class people anywhere who seem to agree with you.
> 
> I have to say though, i like your UE work.  And underclassrising is a better website than pretentiousartist was.



We know and we walk oh so carfull on this due to that fact, and it is how we win them back..

Topcat agreed:


----------



## winjer (Mar 23, 2009)

Why do you talk about yourself in the plural?

And are you going to answer my question?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 23, 2009)

winjer said:


> Why do you talk about yourself in the plural?
> 
> And are you going to answer my question?



It's the royal we, innit?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 23, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Ill ask you to qualify that comment please, or another way do you have the medical qualifications to make such a crass assumption?
> 
> So one is barking what because i disagree, keep up the disinformation..



You ignored all the other comments I've ever made, so why would I bother engaging with you?


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

winjer said:


> Why do you talk about yourself in the plural?
> 
> And are you going to answer my question?



2000/1..


----------



## winjer (Mar 23, 2009)

So you were talking shit, what with the alleged knicker-delver having been at UEL for a decade by then.

I suggest you retract your allegation.


----------



## Pot-Bellied Pig (Mar 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> It would be quite amusing if the OB turned out in force, and no-one showed up.



Hilarious I would say...then they would sit around in their vans eating crap police packed lunches and playing cards hoping that its' double time on a rest day cancelled without 5 days notice ! 

On a more serious note it would appear that  it is now considered heavy handed and provocative to police demos in riot gear ! So I reckon we ought to turn up in pink pyjamas and slippers and have a go...make the protesters look well ard and nasty that.  Might even get the sympathy vote.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2009)

..and the thread just got shitter.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

winjer said:


> So you were talking shit, what with the alleged knicker-delver having been at UEL for a decade by then.
> 
> I suggest you retract your allegation.



I guess we are at cross purpose here, there is nither no alleged in this, what is uel?


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

ANARCHISTS planning to hijack peaceful protests against the G20 summit in London are being led by a middle-class, university drop-out.

In 2003, Mr Lunghi, the son of an Italian wine importer, was one of the masterminds of that year's May Day protests which brought the centre of the capital to a standstill. A veteran of two other May Day riots and clashes in Prague and Genoa, he rose to the top of protest group the Wombles (White Overall Movement Building Liberation through Effective Struggle).

'Black Bloc' anarchists to hijack summit protests using shields and truncheons

Christ you could not make it up, allright there is an agenda from them, but there is no real need for them to try when you have this lot involved..


----------



## cesare (Mar 23, 2009)

Erm, enumbers ...  

Oh blimey


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 23, 2009)

That'll go down well.


----------



## cesare (Mar 23, 2009)

Innit


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Erm, enumbers ...
> 
> Oh blimey



Oh blimey what? you asked i gave you the date, you made out i was erm bullshiting, another means of disinformation towords those you disagree with, being stright here i feel we are at cross purpose here, nither will i name names as i do not desire to land urban in any shit, but come on tonights london papers informs a lot, allright agreed they have an agenda that is misinformation, in this there no diffront from The Middle Class.


----------



## cesare (Mar 23, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Oh blimey what? you asked i gave you the date, you made out i was erm bullshiting, another means of disinformation towords those you disagree with, being stright here i feel we are at cross purpose here, nither will i name names as i do not desire to land urban in any shit, but come on tonights london papers informs a lot, allright agreed they have an agenda that is misinformation, in this there no diffront from The Middle Class.



Read it back, you weren't posting that in response to anything I said.

I'm laughing for an entirely different reason


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

cesare said:


> Read it back, you weren't posting that in response to anything I said.
> 
> I'm laughing for an entirely different reason



agreed i fucked up there..


----------



## chico enrico (Mar 23, 2009)

what has the singer in Rose Tattoo got to do with G8?


----------



## cantsin (Mar 23, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> It's comments like yours that make me grateful that our banking system didn't fail.  I'm not too sure what you are trying to accomplish, but good luck trying to relieve some of your anger.



nah , "your " banking system didn't fail at all did it ....


----------



## cantsin (Mar 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> ..and the thread just got shitter.



which looked to be a tough task


----------



## durruti02 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> I do hope, given that the English libel laws apply not just to someone being named, but also to anyone who can be clearly identified as the result of an allegation being made about them, you have some proper evidence to substantiate this, enumbers.
> 
> Not so much for your sake, I don't really care if the person in question were to sue you, but in case they were to sue this site or its editor.
> 
> I'd tread a little more carefully when making accusations of improper behaviour, if I were you.



 i doubt he would be bothered .. he always had a rep in the old days as a bit of a libertine, with never any suggestion of force or bad behaviour .. 

entirely unlike a certain sheffield poster on here who i could deal a whole load of shite to if i wanted .. that is a warning ..


----------



## sonny61 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just saw Chris Knight on CH4. Knight, who looks about 200 years old, directly threaten violence at the G20. He also said any building with a light on after dark in the City, will have them put out. Knight, who looks like he would have a heart attack if he bent down to pick up a brick, seems very happy to go on national TV and make direct threats of violence, which is just a little illegal.
Can't think why the OB don't nick him now for conspiracy to riot.

CH4 said they spoke to ''protesters'' of camera, who said they were going to fight the police and smash windows. The police have told workers at the banks to dress down on the day to avoid physical assaults of protesters. Despite this, I suppose ''protesters'' will find an officer worker on 13k from Romford or else where, to give a smack and deliver a blow against capitalism. Hope the cleaning ladies don't dress to smart on the day.

I bet the CCTV will be working overtime that day.  Filming ''protesters'' before they even get their masks on.


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 23, 2009)

cantsin said:


> nah , "your " banking system didn't fail at all did it ....



"my" banking system is great, thank you very much.

So is that of my country, and again, thank you for asking.

I started onto this thread to try to understand the anger expressed towards your financial system.  We (both myself and the majority of Canadians) have no such anger, so it's hard to identify with.

So - on with my questions.

Are you angry with your banking system and all those working in the financial sector?


----------



## Bakunin (Mar 23, 2009)

sonny61 said:


> Just saw Chris Knight on CH4. Knight, who looks about 200 years old, directly threaten violence at the G20. He also said any building with a light on after dark in the City, will have them put out. Knight, who looks like he would have a heart attack if he bent down to pick up a brick, seems very happy to go on national TV and make direct threats of violence, which is just a little illegal.
> Can't think why the OB don't nick him now for conspiracy to riot.
> 
> CH4 said they spoke to ''protesters'' of camera, who said they were going to fight the police and smash windows. The police have told workers at the banks to dress down on the day to avoid physical assaults of protesters. Despite this, I suppose ''protesters'' will find an officer worker on 13k from Romford or else where, to give a smack and deliver a blow against capitalism. Hope the cleaning ladies don't dress to smart on the day.
> ...




A link to Chris Knight's words would be nice.

And as for CH4 talking to protesters 'off camera', that can neither be proved nor disproved, so I'm not at all sure you should be taking it as seriously as you seem to be. And swallowing the police line about us going out hunting for bankers, and swallowing it seemingly wholesale at that, does seem rather credulous of you, to be perfectly frank.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 23, 2009)

Who gives a fuck about chris knight and stonehenge.  All the old media operators coming out of the woodwork. It removes itself from any living thing with each hyped up leaflet. The lie will go that we missed a chance, no we didn't.


----------



## sonny61 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> A link to Chris Knight's words would be nice.
> 
> And as for CH4 talking to protesters 'off camera', that can neither be proved nor disproved, so I'm not at all sure you should be taking it as seriously as you seem to be. And swallowing the police line about us going out hunting for bankers, and swallowing it seemingly wholesale at that, does seem rather credulous of you, to be perfectly frank.



Sorry, I should have said it was on tonight's CH4 news. I don't know if they do play back.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

durruti02 said:


> i doubt he would be bothered .. he always had a rep in the old days as a bit of a libertine, with never any suggestion of force or bad behaviour ..
> 
> entirely unlike a certain sheffield poster on here who i could deal a whole load of shite to if i wanted .. that is a warning ..



go on then all waiteing.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 23, 2009)

I saw Chris Knight too.  He was basically talking horseshit about how next week's protests would make Greece's look like a picnic.  But the guy is bonkers, and represents anarchists and anti-capitalists not at all.  He's an idiot happy to be wheeled out to help demonise the very movement he professes to believe in.  He's just another version of enumbers, a one man army who pretends to speak for the many when in fact he speaks only for himself.  Only idiots like sonny61 and other apolitical intellectual midgets actually see him and think he means anything.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> I saw Chris Knight too.  He was basically talking horseshit about how next week's protests would make Greece's look like a picnic.  But the guy is bonkers, and represents anarchists and anti-capitalists not at all.  He's an idiot happy to be wheeled out to help demonise the very movement he professes to believe in.  He's just another version of enumbers, a one man army who pretends to speak for the many when in fact he speaks only for himself.  Only idiots like sonny61 and other apolitical intellectual midgets actually see him and think he means anything.



Fuck all to with me mate, no need to demonise the very movement do that for yourselfs, cause one is an anarchist dose not mean one is a part of any movement of The Middle Class, nither have i said i repersent anarchists and anti-capitalists not at all, only other apolitical intellectual midgets think the G20 protest is of any worth:


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 23, 2009)

From your website:

You say you are Anarchist, what part does this play in what you do.

“Anarchism, really stands for the liberation of the human mind from the dominion of religion; the liberation of the human body from the dominion of property; liberation from the shackles and restraint of government.” Emma Goldman

At this moment in time we like to go under the name of underclass rising who are a mixed bunch, between us we represent most of the various ‘flavours’ of anarchism; class war, anarchy-syndicalist, eco-anarchists, marxist- autonomists, stirnerites, tolstoyans, mutual-aiders, punks, etc. we meet for drinks, parties, walks, discussion (OK, fights) and activism on a (sometimes) regular basis.We don’t think that a website is ever going to change the world and we’d encourage anyone living in south Yorkshire to get off their are and get physically involved in anarchist politicised us an email wordwarfreeatrisedotnet for more,otherwise we will see you on the streets.

---------------------

Yet you make it clear on here that the only types of anarchist you agree with are those of Working Class backgrounds acting in a way that you believe benefits the Working Classes.  On there you are an open group who follow all sorts of mutually exclusive methods.  How many of you are there?


----------



## e19896 (Mar 23, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> From your website:
> 
> You say you are Anarchist, what part does this play in what you do.
> 
> ...



Four..


----------



## Riklet (Mar 24, 2009)

Boo hoo middle classes giving a shit fucks up the grand plan of worker domination and sending the rest to yonder fields wah wah etc etc.

Boooooring.

Might go to the G20 thing, not sure.... don't feel hugely strongly about it.


----------



## chico enrico (Mar 24, 2009)

same with me to be honest. i might go along if there's going to be midgets there though. could be quite funny to see.

other than that, i don't really get all this climate camp stuff for a start. surely more airport runways = more flights = cheaper holidays. who can complain about that? unles you're the kind of weirdo who, like,  _doesn't go on holiday_. in which case you can just fuck off anyway.


----------



## where to (Mar 24, 2009)

that Chris Knight guys interview is up on the C4 website http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/uk/direct+action+this+weekend/3044372

what a tool.

i would like to attend these events (P & P as well as the 1st) but can't. i think they're going to be significant.


----------



## winjer (Mar 24, 2009)

e19896 said:


> I guess we are at cross purpose here, there is nither no alleged in this, what is uel?



Duh:



e19896 said:


> It seems they can not deal with any amount of critique, thought from there mantra etc, and one of those who is active in organising the G20 counter protest got caught with there hands down the knickers of one of there students when they was teaching at Sheffield Hallam University, was asked to leave said Sheffield Hallam University..
> 
> Quote:
> “The majority of protest groups have promised to demonstrate peacefully, but there are fears anarchist and hardcore anti-capitalists from Britain and abroad will try to fight police in pitched battles reminiscent of the anarchist riots of the late 1990s which caused millions of pounds of damage. [...] One organiser is believed to be a senior lecturer at the *University of East London*.”
> ...



You don't even know which person you're libelling, do you?

And your date doesn't work for that other person either, ergo, you're full of shit.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2009)

chico enrico said:


> same with me to be honest. i might go along if there's going to be midgets there though. could be quite funny to see.
> 
> other than that, i don't really get all this climate camp stuff for a start. surely more airport runways = more flights = cheaper holidays. who can complain about that? unles you're the kind of weirdo who, like,  _doesn't go on holiday_. in which case you can just fuck off anyway.





But proles going on holidays is bad for the environment, yah?


----------



## free spirit (Mar 24, 2009)

e19896 said:
			
		

> Still no reply, and just prove the point in the context of Sheffield, f*rom 2005 to date, the only thing we have done is take images of protest actions, and a few meeting hardley fucking divisive is it?*
> 
> *Oh yes an posted content on indymedia* that is often disgreed with, but then another arguement is that one, so ill ask again other than Sheffield in what context






			
				bluestreak said:
			
		

> How many of you are there?






			
				e19896 said:
			
		

> Four..


quoted for posterity...

so we = a car load of working class anarchists who in 4 years have done precisely fuck all other than spout drivel on the internet and seek to sow division where there need be none. good work... 

I'd at least hoped you'd actually done some of the community organising / activism you're banging on about, but it appears you're all talk.


----------



## chico enrico (Mar 24, 2009)

where to said:


> that Chris Knight guys interview is up on the C4 website http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/uk/direct+action+this+weekend/3044372
> 
> what a tool.



what the fuck is all that about _'any building in london is going to have its lights turned off'_? 

I feel a bit sorry for that old boy. Someone should have a quiet word with him, encourage him to start an allotment or take up line dancing classes instead of bothering with all this foolishness. he's got the waistcoat for it.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2009)

Is he the one who was banging on about how 'we'll take the City because the army and police will be too busy trying to hold ExCell?' or something?


----------



## free spirit (Mar 24, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Is he the one who was banging on about how 'we'll take the City because the army and police will be too busy trying to hold ExCell?' or something?


yep.

anyone know who he is / if he's actually supposed to be representing any particular group?

struck me that i he doesn't get done for incitement to riot then he'd be a pretty good candidate for some sort of state misinformation type useful idiot


eta - actually I'm thinking he bears a distinct resemblance to someone I remember from the RTS organised mayday weekend meeting thing prior to the guerilla gardening thing who iirc had no support at all for the position he was arguing for, and lots of 'who the fuck is this guy and what's he on about' kinda looks going round the room... does this ring any bells with anyone?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2009)

free spirit said:


> yep.
> 
> anyone know who he is / if he's actually supposed to be representing any particular group?
> 
> struck me that i he doesn't get done for incitement to riot then he'd be a pretty good candidate for some sort of state misinformation type useful idiot



He's fucking brassiccritique.


----------



## winjer (Mar 24, 2009)

free spirit said:


> anyone know who he is / if he's actually supposed to be representing any particular group?


He's been organising open meetings under the 'G20 meltdown' and 'Government of the Dead' names, was previously trying to claim to be the reformed Reclaim the Streets, in which he played a similar peripheral mad professor role.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2009)

winjer said:


> He's been organising open meetings under the 'G20 meltdown' and 'Government of the Dead' names, was previously trying to claim to be the reformed Reclaim the Streets, in which he played a similar peripheral mad professor role.



So has anyone been to these meetings, or is he shouting at empty tables in pubs?


----------



## free spirit (Mar 24, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> He's fucking brassiccritique.


seriously?


----------



## free spirit (Mar 24, 2009)

> Chris Knight, of the leading protest group Government of the Dead, warned: "The revolution is coming. This is our time, and I honestly believe that the army, the police, will be so intent on keeping the ExCeL centre they will lose the City of London."



government of the dead website...

they're claiming to be the organisers of a Zombie Voodoo Walk and supporters of a climate rush protest at heathrow .

They're also claiming to be organising a j18 10 year aniversary protest...





> Carnival Against Capitalism – 10th Anniversary Edition
> Thu 18 Jun 2009, London, details TBA
> Bigger, bolder, Better. Be there or be regretful ever more.



looking at their  footage of their bankers halloween protest, I'm kinda coming round to enumbers point of view...

pretty sure him and his lot would leg it at the first sign of the police coming in hard as well

eta - oh yes, and his g-20 meltdown webpage has had to put up a retraction showing that it's not supported by any of the organisations that are listed / linked to on it, and listing precisely no organisations that are actually supporting it. This is how they now describe themselves...



> This website is maintained by those associated with the April 1st Bank of England action
> 
> Our Goals are to:
> 
> ...



bunch of idiots then with no clue what it takes to organise a proper anti-summit protest, through networking and building support... but building a webpage that makes it look like they have that support. If this was what enumbers was on about with this thread, then I maybe owe him an apology, though he could have been a bit clearer what he was getting at.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2009)

free spirit said:


> seriously?



Sorry, I should've put a smiley on the end of that! Still...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 24, 2009)

free spirit said:


> government of the dead website...
> 
> they're claiming to be the organisers of a Zombie Voodoo Walk and supporters of a climate rush protest at heathrow .
> 
> ...



That's not a protest, it's a fucking D&D/LOTR convention


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2009)

> Sorry, I should've put a smiley on the end of that! Still...




There have been no denials...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris Knight is a decent bloke.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 24, 2009)

TopCat said:


> Chris Knight is a decent bloke.





> any building in london, any building at all, after sundown that's got it's lights on in Earth Hour, that's on our map will have it's lights turned off...





> the doctrine I have on these things is called mutually assured destruction, if they really want violence, if they start cracking heads, shooting people, well then they'll get violence, of course they will, if they think they've seen violence, in greece for example when they shot that teenager, they haven't seen anything yet


[channel 4]

wtf does he think he's doing then?

is he just very naive, does he just like the media spotlight to be on him, or is it worse than that?

I take it he's not from the anarchist school of no leaders, no spokespeople anyway


----------



## e19896 (Mar 24, 2009)

winjer said:


> Duh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes we do, i aint nameing names but what is said is true he was asked to leave due to his shall we say inapropiate actions, and if any working class person was to act as they did, need we say they would not be trusted or even fucking active, ha do not know indeed.


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> That's not a protest, it's a fucking D&D/LOTR convention



Leave the Lord Of The Rings out of this, you cunt.

  <<---- That told you. Bastard.


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2009)

TopCat said:


> Chris Knight is a decent bloke.



Really? Why?


----------



## chico enrico (Mar 24, 2009)

TopCat said:


> Chris Knight is a decent bloke.



i don't doubt he is, but, come on, threatening an enforced curfew of london is a bit like King Canute trying to stop the tide coming in. It simply isn't going to happen, so why come out with it? Just leaves you open to scoffers and detractors. Surely best just to give the grandstanding a miss, organise amongst yourselves and catch the authorities unawares i'd have thought.


----------



## where to (Mar 24, 2009)

i hadn't even heard of this Earth hour thing.  apparently its this saturday at 8.30 pm some kind of switch your lights off thing 

http://www.earthhour.org/home/


----------



## Cressi (Mar 24, 2009)

A decent bloke? As oppsed to indecent bloke?

And I am lost on this class thing.........I wobble between underclass/working class/middle class if you must so imperialy measure me.....or judge me?

Didnt the Labour Party evolve from a disturbance on Hyde Park corner?

Who is to say which class will walk the streets freely?

and havent you ever heard of 'hype'.......???


----------



## chico enrico (Mar 24, 2009)

where to said:


> i hadn't even heard of this Earth hour thing.  apparently its this saturday at 8.30 pm some kind of switch your lights off thing



perhaps they should re-name it 'frottage and public indecency hour'


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2009)

free spirit said:


> [channel 4]
> 
> wtf does he think he's doing then?
> 
> ...



He is publicising the events to come. A few red herrings to keep the police busy too.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2009)

TopCat said:


> He is publicising the events to come. A few red herrings to keep the police busy too.



Nothing wrong with a bit of disinfo, but what he's actually doing in that interview is making the OB's job that much easier - they'd have to invent him if he didn't exist. He's helping to make sure it's kept to the specialists on both sides. And frankly, he's a bit of an embarassment - even his own loon group chucked him out for being too loony (as did the SWP). Are we realy going to allow wannabe revolutionary cellebs step in and start talking on our behalf?


----------



## lights.out.london (Mar 25, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Anarchy is a word that comes from the Greek, and signifies, strictly speaking, "without government": the state of a people without any constituted authority.



_anarchia_ is the root  of the modern usage [Latin].

I'm doing refreshments, not participating. Can't be arsed dealing with it this year. Apathy has bitten.


----------



## winjer (Mar 25, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Yes we do, i aint nameing names but what is said is true he was asked to leave due to his shall we say inapropiate actions, and if any working class person was to act as they did, need we say they would not be trusted or even fucking active, ha do not know indeed.


Bollocks, you're confusing a UEL lecturer (Chris Knight) who has never taught in Sheffield, with someone else who taught at Sheffield Hallam (we both know who) who has never taught at UEL.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 25, 2009)

winjer said:


> Bollocks, you're confusing a UEL lecturer (Chris Knight) with someone else who taught Sheffield Hallam (we both know who) who has never taught at UEL.



Now did i say he taught at UEL missinformation aint it for you to even say this, do we both know who, all i know is what ive been told from good honest people, my point was with people like this involved etc, as full well you understand now one is not going to become victom to your missinfromation, we all know how active the state is in any disorder see http://london.indymedia.org.uk/articles/887 how strange the police had an idea of past actions, ie meeting points, how strange on a anti open cast action a load of people nicked and others walk away, then the lies and misinformation starts, as said whos side are you on? me nither..


----------



## winjer (Mar 25, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Now did i say he taught at UEL


*YES, you did.*


e19896 said:


> Quote:
> “The majority of protest groups have promised to demonstrate peacefully, but there are fears anarchist and hardcore anti-capitalists from Britain and abroad will try to fight police in pitched battles reminiscent of the anarchist riots of the late 1990s which caused millions of pounds of damage. [...] One organiser is believed to be a senior lecturer at the *University of East London*.”
> 
> He being the former one from Sheffield Hallam University, Christ you could not make up this shit it already there



You could make this shit up, and you are.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 25, 2009)

winjer said:


> *YES, you did.*
> 
> 
> You could make this shit up, and you are.



Oh well no diffront to the so called anarchist then? 

i aint going to defend a mistake with you, it aint worth because you go blah fucking blah etc, enough bullshit lets move on.


----------



## winjer (Mar 25, 2009)

You could act like an adult, and admit your mistake, instead of trying to defend it.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 25, 2009)

winjer said:


> You could act like an adult, and admit your mistake, instead of trying to defend it.



I said so, if you read, now move on your a waist of time..


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 25, 2009)

e19896  Apology . . .


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of disinfo, but what he's actually doing in that interview is making the OB's job that much easier - they'd have to invent him if he didn't exist. He's helping to make sure it's kept to the specialists on both sides. And frankly, he's a bit of an embarassment - even his own loon group chucked him out for being too loony (as did the SWP). Are we realy going to allow wannabe revolutionary cellebs step in and start talking on our behalf?



More info on his history please?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 25, 2009)

e19896 said:


> I said so, if you read, now move on your a waist of time..



You have crossed the line somewhat you tool.


----------



## g force (Mar 25, 2009)

We've been told not to leave our office between 11 and 2 on the days...genius...


----------



## e19896 (Mar 25, 2009)

TopCat said:


> You have crossed the line somewhat you tool.



What pissed of those who need pising of, ask are there on our side where will they be in some years from now? then say i crossed a line..


----------



## free spirit (Mar 25, 2009)

g force said:


> We've been told not to leave our office between 11 and 2 on the days...genius...


probably for the best... I get the feeling there's a fair few pretty pissed off folk working in the city these days too, who may fancy masking up and lobbing the odd brick through their headquarters windows in the lunch hour


----------



## Raw SslaC (Mar 25, 2009)

free spirit said:


> probably for the best... I get the feeling there's a fair few pretty pissed off folk working in the city these days too, who may fancy masking up and lobbing the odd brick through their headquarters windows in the lunch hour



I think you may be right. Its not the anarchists the state has to be worried about but the many thousands of pissed off people that actually had some belief in the system - but as their pension plans, homes and cars are getting repossed this is what is going to drive the day


----------



## Balbi (Mar 25, 2009)

e19896 said:


> What pissed of those who need pising of, ask are there on our side where will they be in some years from now? then say i crossed a line..



I'm middle class, what's your fucking problem? 

Actually, I don't know what class - I think I am middle class. I'm a teaching student, looking to work in Primary education. Am I allowed to express my displeasure alongside you, or is this a cunts only thing?


----------



## where to (Mar 25, 2009)

free spirit said:


> probably for the best... I get the feeling there's a fair few pretty pissed off folk working in the city these days too, who may fancy masking up and lobbing the odd brick through their headquarters windows in the lunch hour



lol, seriously though there are plenty folk enjoying Sir Fred's windows getting tanned over at the FT marketwatch blog:
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2009/03/25/53990/goodwin-rage


----------



## greenman (Mar 26, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I'm middle class, what's your fucking problem?
> 
> Actually, I don't know what class - I think I am middle class. I'm a teaching student, looking to work in Primary education. Am I allowed to express my displeasure alongside you, or is this a cunts only thing?



I think most Marxists would class you as working class as your future labour will be used to help create new productive units in the profit making system, and you will have no real control over the means of production.  Not sure what they would say about surplus value in this context.


----------



## chico enrico (Mar 27, 2009)

greenman said:


> I think most Marxists would class you as working class as your future labour will be used to help create new productive units in the profit making system, and you will have no real control over the means of production.



and i think most normal folk simply wouldn't give a fuck either way.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Why the police riot (parts 1 - 8)
> http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/418797.html
> http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/01/419998.html
> http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2009/02/420982.html
> ...


Can you stop posting up endless reams of unexplained links please? Thanks.


----------



## tangentlama (Mar 27, 2009)

editor said:


> Can you stop posting up endless reams of unexplained links please? Thanks.



Is it alright with you if I cross post this link to Berlusconi's Moustrap, a 4 part film of the Genoa G8? I think it's an important film to watch for those who are both against and for the G20 demonstration.  

Berlusconi's Mousetrap is must-watch. Please check the anarchist-bloc who are filmed and listen to what they have to say about non-violence against both people and things that people use (e.g. bins/streets/environment). 
Download and watch: http://www.indymedia.ie/article/75401


----------



## _float_ (Mar 28, 2009)

spring-peeper said:


> I only said that I was glad that we don't have the same financial problems as you and others have with a failing/failed banking system.


Canada's exports in january were 35% lower than a year earlier, it's GDP fell at an annualised rate of 3.4% in the fourth quarter 2008 (the biggest drop since 1991) and is forecast at 8.5% this quarter, commodity prices are plummeting, unemployment is up to 7.7% including 35,000 jobs lost in Ontario in February.

In other words Canada is being impacted by the same problems as the rest of the world.


----------



## _float_ (Mar 29, 2009)

edited: <was about e19896's now-deleted post>


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 29, 2009)

I deleted it, but don't do it again enumbers.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 29, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I deleted it, but don't do it again enumbers.



expected: next comes the ban you watch, one is playing it safe but it will happen:


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 29, 2009)

what


----------



## lostexpectation (Mar 29, 2009)

Hanging bankers' prof is suspended
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5gKS18O3l8hHDRzuVAJPL1bCmSULg

too right


----------



## _float_ (Mar 29, 2009)

e19896 said:


> expected: next comes the ban you watch, one is playing it safe but it will happen:


Don't start crying about being persecuted. Try reading the u75 rules/faq which apply to *everyone*: http://www.urban75.org/info/faq.html

_"Do not post up huge reams of cut and paste text, but make things easier for others by summarising the article and including a link to the unabridged version."_

eta: actually the faqs don't specifically state 'do not spam multiple threads with the exact same post', but this is a de facto rule on every forum I have ever used, and must be common sense surely?

(just for everyone's else's benefit: the post in question was a (long) cut-n-paste of enumbers latest blog, and has its own dedicated thread already)


----------

